
Circle with Disney – parental online usage management - jpwagner
http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/04/circle-with-disney-is-a-new-device-that-helps-families-manage-online-usage-and-apps/
======
DougN7
This is awesome. Just wish it had some sort of PC client so it could monitor
computer time, and know which kid is logged in.

